# Pellet smoker advice



## Daphatgrant (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey everyone, first time posting here but certainly not my first time visiting. Lots of great knowledge on here so many thanks for all the great info to start. 

I'm in the market for a pellet smoker. I had a Brinkmann electric barrel smoker for about 6 years before it finally gave up the ghost. I did get good food off of it but there was very little I could do to control temps. 

I've been looking at Traeger for a long time now but was recently introduced to the Yoder lineup and think I may have switched my plans. I went through the first 5 pages of threads here and didn't really see many mentions of Yoder. I saw a ton of Rec-Tec recommendations along with some others. I'm curious if Yoder wasn't recommended for any specific reasons? If not would you guys recommend getting a Yoder? I'm specifically looking at the Y640s.


Thanks for the help! 

Tldr:
1. Thanks for all the great info on here! 
2. Any reason not to pick up a Yoder Y640s?


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 3, 2020)

I guess it depends on what you are looking for. I looked at several different smokers with the criteria being I just wanted a Smoker, didn't need something to cook burgers and steaks on, just smoke foods.  Wanted a good range in temperature control, didn't care for wifi crap, just wanted a smoker not a deep fryer where seconds count. I wanted a big hopper because I didn't want to worry about running out of fuel (pellets) in the middle of night smoking a brisket and one of the most important requirements was a water bath in the smoker for a source of moisture preferably under the meat. And of course I wasn't interested in paying big bucks either but wanted something reputable.
There's all sorts of pellets smokers out there but the water bath really narrowed the crowd. Even a awesome BBQ company like Weber made a mediocre smoker but still it was kind of cheesy for being a Weber and no water bath.
I was at Costco and there was treager but there was also this vertical stout and compact looking beast smoker sitting next to the treager for $599. It was a brand called Louisiana Grill and it met every single requirement with 2,059 sq inches of grills/rack space spread over 6 adjustable shelves, 60 lb pellet hopper, temp range 150F to 450F, 2 temperature probes and a fat water bath covering the majority of the cabinet just above the burn pot heat diffuser.
This a vertical smoker and it is bad ass if you know how to run a pellet smoker. Just read the manual and don't think you know how to prime, run, and shutdown a pellet smoker or you are liable to complain about something. Don't leave the hopper full of pellets during winter when its damp out, vacuum out smoker turds (pellet pellets after being burnt dust lol). Smoker came with a cover!!
Plus it's Costco which has a sweet return policy if you are not happy!

Smoke On


----------



## WoodFan (Sep 3, 2020)

I had a Traeger first and switched to a Yoder, I will own the Yoder for the rest of my life...lol I can tell you the Yoder is built to last! I have the Y640s and its very nice. Built well the Traeger is very cheaply made compared to Yoder..


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 3, 2020)

The best low cost Pellet burners are CampChef.
Lots of makers offer higher price cookers but few offer higher quality and features.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 3, 2020)

^^^^^what he said^^^^^


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 3, 2020)

Yep, Camp Chef or Recteq are the 2 main discussed in here. Yoder is  more $$$ but a "very" quality smoker. Many happy owners.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 3, 2020)

I will put my Austin LX up against the CC any day and twice on Saturday lol


----------



## Buttah Butts (Sep 3, 2020)

Im very happy with my rec teq 700, much better than GMG and Traeger. I dont have any experience with Yoder but have heard great things about them


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 3, 2020)

I got a Masterbuilt pooper from Sam's for under $200   It has been very reliable.
Son-in-Law got a Cabelas (re-branded Louisiana ) and not reliable.


----------



## schlotz (Sep 4, 2020)

You will find many here are partial to the smoker they use, which stands to reason.  People's buying is predicated on individual decision points, e.g. size, $$$, controller, materials, etc...  Because a number of folks buy a specific brand, it may or may not be a good indication of how any particular smoker will work for you.  It's best to establish what your needs and expectations are for a unit and then match them up to each model you look at.  There will be pros & cons for each and you'll have to sort them out against your priorities.


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 8, 2020)

Yoder is over looked here a lot I believe due to price.  If you like what you know about it go for it. There are plenty of happy Yoder owners here. As many as Traeger? No but they don't sell as many. I'm cheap and freely admit it. I have a Pit Boss. Works great for me. Is it as well built as a Yoder, not even close. If that's what you like and it works for you, go for it!


----------



## sandyut (Sep 9, 2020)

Tec Teq is my vote, because that was what my mass research led me to.  Yoders are very good and made my short list.  but didnt buy one.  had my RT700 for two years - all ways rock solid, always on point.  customer service is second to none.


----------



## JZ_Focus (Sep 10, 2020)

I love my RecTeq RT700.  I've had it for about 4-5 months now and I use it constantly (at least 2-3 times per week).  Big selling points for me were the 6-year warranty & all stainless construction.  This thing is built like a tank.  And when I say that their customer service is incredible, that may be an understatement.  I had my original meat probes not hold calibration, so they sent me a new set without any issue.  I tried calling their tech support off hours one day to which no one answered, but the very next morning they called me back to make sure I wasn't having an issue, even though I didn't leave a message.  I have been nothing but impressed with the quality & support from RecTeq.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 10, 2020)

JZ_Focus said:


> I have been nothing but impressed with the quality & support from RecTeq.


Same!  Two years in and love it as much as day 1!


----------



## dacfan (Sep 12, 2020)

Rec Teq is made in china, Yoder is made in America.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 13, 2020)

dacfan said:


> Rec Teq is made in china, Yoder is made in America.


this discussion point has been made before.  its likely not every part in the yoder is 100% US made.  not sure dont care.  if this matters - factor that into the decision.  I based my selection on features, quality, etc.


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 13, 2020)

dacfan said:


> Rec Teq is made in china, Yoder is made in America.


As is your Camp Chef (made in China).  Both good and crappy stuff is made everywhere. Try finding a car with every part 100% made from raw materials and assembled in US.  Products just have to stand on their own intrinsic quality and features.

But yes, there are a handful of pellet grills made here. All quite expensive. Yoder, MAK, and Cookshack come to mind. Might be a few others.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 13, 2020)

There's Made in America, Built in America, Assembled in America and Produced in America....I think it's all marketing ploy. If there is any electronics in the product you can beat no IC's,  capacitors, resistors and all those parts are not made anywhere here in the states. While maybe the raw steel for the smoker cabinet is all purchased here and cut, bent, welded etc here in the USA but the raw steel could very well be purchased from overseas, the distribution channel would need to be checked. Very very very few products are all 100% USA sourced material and actually entirely from the USA.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 13, 2020)

sandyut said:


> this discussion point has been made before.  its likely not every part in the yoder is 100% US made.  not sure dont care.  if this matters - factor that into the decision.  I based my selection on features, quality, etc.





3-2-1 said:


> There's Made in America, Built in America, Assembled in America and Produced in America....I think it's all marketing ploy. If there is any electronics in the product you can beat no IC's,  capacitors, resistors and all those parts are not made anywhere here in the states. While maybe the raw steel for the smoker cabinet is all purchased here and cut, bent, welded etc here in the USA but the raw steel could very well be purchased from overseas, the distribution channel would need to be checked. Very very very few products are all 100% USA sourced material and actually entirely from the USA.



Exactly.

The whole "made in America" thing is in many instances, nothing more than marketing hype.

If every single  item on the circuit board of any electronic item, every wire, every screw, washer nut and bolt,  every caster made with plastic manufactured in the U.S., it's a rarity.

And even if it were, it would not influence my purchasing decision to the point  to where it was deal maker.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 13, 2020)

Didn't Mac or another of the upper end just move to china?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Sep 13, 2020)

I think it was Memphis Grills.  Google "Memphis grills china" and see what you come up with.


Also: 





						Frequently Asked Questions – Memphis Wood Fire Grills
					






					memphisgrills.com
				




"Your Memphis grill is still designed, engineered and tested in the USA (Bloomington, MN); however, due to continued growth and the need for greater production capacity, the manufacturing process has been moved to Asia."


----------



## chuckcrj (Sep 13, 2020)

I just bought a Memphis, it's an awesome unit. Built like a high end commercial kitchen appliance. 

They cost a lot but it is a lifetime unit, no doubt about that.

I looked at Yoder but talked to some long term owners and they all said they struggle with keeping it rust free. So I kept saving and finally made it work.


----------



## Chews MacRib (Sep 13, 2020)

chuckcrj said:


> I just bought a Memphis, it's an awesome unit. Built like a high end commercial kitchen appliance.
> 
> They cost a lot but it is a lifetime unit, no doubt about that.
> 
> I looked at Yoder but talked to some long term owners and they all said they struggle with keeping it rust free. So I kept saving and finally made it work.



10 years ago, I bought a Memphis Pro "Stainless", so I have some experience with the "lifetime" of a Memphis Grill.

Sadly, for a "stainless" grill, my biggest complaint is about the rust.  The worst of it is inside the grill, with the ear tabs that hold up the firebox cover completely disintegrating.  I'm still able to use the grill with some bricks placed in the bottom to hold up the cover, so the grill is still functional.

I've also had issues on and off with the pellet auger over-feeding the pellets.  When that happens, the fire gets smothered and goes out.  It's not fun to go check on your meat that you think is many hours into the smoke, only to find out the fire has been out for hours.  Needless to say, I have to check it frequently to ensure the fire is still going.  That makes it difficult to smoke anything that needs to go a long time, especially overnight.

By and large, I've enjoyed the Memphis and made some great BBQ.  But its been troublesome enough that if i could do it over again, I would try something else.


----------



## chuckcrj (Sep 13, 2020)

Interesting experience. I talked to 2 long time Memphis owners before I bought mine, one of them sits outside always with no cover and is 5 or 6 years old, not a sign or spot of rust anywhere.

The firebox cover is one thing, something in the flame like that isn't going to last forever, its a replaceable part and doesn't change the "lifetime" of the grill.

What would be the something else? I have had pellet grills for 15 years, and they all suck compared to this unit. But maybe there is something better.


----------



## Chews MacRib (Sep 13, 2020)

Well, every situation is different.  I did live 1 mile from the beach for the first 4 years of ownership, so perhaps being so close to the saltwater had a rust-accelerating effect on mine...it's hard to say for sure.  Also, I would be surprised if Memphis haven't improved the design at least a little since my purchase a decade ago.  It's possible your 5-6 year owners have an improved design...again, hard to say for sure.

_Edit: After writing the above, it occurred to me that none of the grills currently on their website are "exactly" like mine.  So it is certain that the design has changed since my purchase._

But, even with its flaws, it does still mostly work after 10 years.  For smokes that last a few hours (where I can reasonably check on it with some frequency) I still love the food I make with it.  That's the thing that counts the most, so it isn't all bad.

As for the "something else", I don't know what that is either.  I'm actually starting to think about a new pellet grill after 10 years with the Memphis, and my Google search for a "something else" was actually how I came across this thread :)

BTW, the parts that rusted are not replaceable, at least not without a welder.  The parts that disintegrated are the ears / tabs welded to the sides that hold up the firebox cover...not the firebox cover itself.


----------



## dacfan (Sep 15, 2020)

A Made in USA mark is a country of origin label that indicates the product is "*all or virtually all*" made in the United States. The label is regulated by the Federal Trade Commission (FTC). 

As an adult I try and buy made in America  when i can, it usually costs more but I think its important.


----------



## 3-2-1 (Sep 17, 2020)

dacfan said:


> A Made in USA mark is a country of origin label that indicates the product is "*all or virtually all*" made in the United States. The label is regulated by the Federal Trade Commission (FTC).
> 
> As an adult I try and buy made in America  when i can, it usually costs more but I think its important.


The part "virtually all" is what is grey and subject to interpretation :) For a product such as a smoker this could be a very good marketing ploy is all. I do not see where Yoder is sporting the "Made in USA" FTC mark, they only claim they are built in the USA, not the same regulatory speaking. "We design, test and build all of our pits in the USA" does not mean the smoker is not loaded with foreign sourced materials and parts.


----------



## danbono (Oct 19, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Yep, Camp Chef or Recteq are the 2 main discussed in here. Yoder is  more $$$ but a "very" quality smoker. Many happy owners.


I have a Rec Teq 590 it is a a good quality pellet smoke.  Best $$ I'v spent on a smoker.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 19, 2020)

danbono said:


> I have a Rec Teq 590 it is a a good quality pellet smoke.  Best $$ I'v spent on a smoker.


Also 590 owner


----------



## 2008RN (Oct 20, 2020)

I bought a YS640 on May 1 of this year.   I already had a Fridge smoker that I built. The fridge smoker does good on those nice long slow smokes.   Although it didn't cook the skin on chicken legs well, or get the bacon cooked crispy on bacon wrapped items.  I also wanted to retire my 20+ year old weber grill. 

I have been happy with the Yoder.  It is a beast.  I have grilled with it. smoked Bacon wrapped stuffed Poblanos , Chicken legs.  Did a pork roast.   It holds temps pretty well.  
I did get several options, and I really like them.
1.  2 piece Heat diffuser with the door.  Make clean up easier and really helps with searing.
2.  Searing grates.  Works well with the heat diffuser door being open.
3.  1/2 top shelf.   It comes with a full shelf, but the half shelf is great with grilling and move stuff around.  I have used the full shelf once when I was smoking a lot of meat.
4.  Stainless steel front drip shield.  This has saved me several times of making a mess of the front of the grill.  stuff just wipes off and  does not effect the paint. 
5. Stainless Steel shelf covers.  This really helps keep the junk off of the cement patio. Instead of grease dripping off the spatula on to the cement it just keeps it on the shelf and I don't get sauces on the patio.

Yoder support is fantastic. I broke the wifi antenna loading it up.  They sent me a new antenna, no questions ask. 

The only negative, I have is cleaning up the grill grates.  On a normal gas grill you just turn the heat up and it cleans it self.   I didn't get rid of the old weber, she is now used to clean up my grill grates from the yoder.

I saved for the grill for 1-1/2 years to be able to afford it, but I am glad I did. Hopefully it will last me for the remainder of my days.


----------



## motsco (Nov 12, 2020)

had this old thing since 2014. umm well i barely covered it.  has had 3 or 4 clogs, some ez to fix. most of them my fault.   have only had 2 actual warranty problems due to things that where not my doing. 
every time rec tec has been great in dealing with, and took care of all the problems under warranty.

still works great! probably better then most brand new pellets.  rained on snowed on it’s seen it all.

they are the best out there for the money.  i know i have looked and talked to many pellet grills and people.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 12, 2020)

NICE ONE!  the 680!  I baby my 700, but also feel for the money you just cant do better.  works great, service is ridiculous!  the entire retail world should learn from Rec Tec.  Everyone would be so much happier!


----------



## kerbos5 (Nov 15, 2020)

I bought a Rec Tec in 2014, and have regretted it ever since, when I first got it, I had some major problems and literally had to take the whole damn thing apart to fix, luckily the guys at rec tec had no problems sending me the parts, but I will say I requested them give me 2 of everything, and I'm glad they did, because I have used almost all those parts over the years as things stopped working correctly....maybe I got a lemon....it happens, but I have regretted not purchasing a yoder from a company that's only 3 hrs away for just a couple hundred more at that time, and fully made in the USA.....as a side note the red they appear in the rec tec marketing pictures is "NOT" what I got from china, its a puking red color...sorry for the negativity just my experience......with all that said does it make decent smoked meats and have I cold smoked cheese in it with plenty of room...sure.....did I want to become a pro pellet smoker mechanic.....no.


----------



## vxooxv (Nov 16, 2020)

D
 Daphatgrant
 what did you end up going with?

I’m in the exact same situation. My MES30 took a big ol dump and I want to convert to pellet. 

Seems it comes down to Req Teq  (more economical) vs Yoder (maybe better quality) vs ...?


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 16, 2020)

Give a strong look at RecTeq as others have said.  I didn't give a real strong look at Yoder just because of the price.   I could not get past the fact that it could rust within a year.  If I had more cash at the time, I would of given it a stronger look but "if" I had more cash, I would of looked at Mak and Memphis.  I consider those 3 a step above RecTeq though RecTeq is cheaper and offers a lot of the same options and in some cases, better materials.  

I've had the RT-700 for over and year now and LOVE it!  I also have a Bullseye now which I use a lot more than my Bull now since most of the time, I like grilling during the week and smoking on the weekends.


----------



## bregent (Nov 16, 2020)

Chews MacRib said:


> Edit: After writing the above, it occurred to me that none of the grills currently on their website are "exactly" like mine. So it is certain that the design has changed since my purchase.



Yes, they did change the design quite a bit. A friend of mine has a Pro that is also about 10 years old and had the same problem as you with the tabs breaking off. He does use his virtually every single day in his outdoor kitchen. He ended up getting newer designed parts from Memphis (not cheap) and they talked him through the installation. Also, the newer controllers are much improved over the earlier models and hold temps much better. You might give them a call and see if you can get a firmware update.


----------



## vxooxv (Nov 16, 2020)

Well it's down to the RecTec or potentially a Green Mountain.  Anyone have experience with those compared to the RecTec?


----------



## sandyut (Nov 17, 2020)

no experience comparing, but I do love my rec tec RT-700 and would recommend it to any and everyone.


----------



## kstone113 (Nov 17, 2020)

Compare the materials.  RecTeq is in a whole other league than Green Mountain.  Green Mountain is more comparable Camp Chef and not knocking either one.  I would recommend both of them for their price range.


----------



## vxooxv (Nov 19, 2020)

kstone113 said:


> Compare the materials.  RecTeq is in a whole other league than Green Mountain.  Green Mountain is more comparable Camp Chef and not knocking either one.  I would recommend both of them for their price range.



Welp my wife just surprised me with a Traeger 1300 wifi as an early birthday gift.  I overlooked them thinking they were sub-par.  I have 10 days to return it if I so chose.


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 19, 2020)

chuckcrj said:


> What would be the something else? I have had pellet grills for 15 years, and they all suck compared to this unit. But maybe there is something better.



MAK and Cookshack are top tier.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 20, 2020)

vxooxv said:


> Welp my wife just surprised me with a Traeger 1300 wifi as an early birthday gift.  I overlooked them thinking they were sub-par.  I have 10 days to return it if I so chose.


Returning/exchanging gifts could be tricky, but you know that relationship best. If no problem ...

I don’t have direct experience with all these, and probably not many here do, but I can say I still am a recovering engineer, drive my wife nuts with pre-purchase analysis, and I am getting a RecTeq RT700.

If only comparing these two ... I hear nothing but superlatives about RecTeq customer service and standing behind their products. Their quality and QA/QC seems to be on a par with top tier mfrs (unlike seemingly numerous reports about Traeger). Traegers claim of 1300 sq.in. Cooking area predicated on three grate surfaces ... the main grate is 20% smaller than the RT700, actually also smaller than the RT590  (if you are doing butts, turkeys, etc), and the total area gets pretty close with the addition of the second shelf to the RT700.  Might be a bell or whistle more on the Traeger (pellet sensor, timer/speaker, some things on their app), but features very similar. And the RT700 is 40% less $ than the T1300.

Traeger sells a LOT of their grills (probably a lot more of their lower line Pro or Ironwood series), and a lot of people are making good or great food on them (including two of my friends), but the general consensus is they are living off being first to market and large installed base, are over priced for what you get, and not in the quality league with other lower priced mfrs, let alone premium ones like MAK.

If it were ME (just my opinion), I’d spend a lot less on a RecTeq and buy my wife something nice with the net refund. I need all the brownie points I can get!


----------



## bregent (Nov 20, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> MAK and Cookshack are top tier.



Have not heard much about them yet, but Coyote appear to have a similar build/features to Memphis, but priced considerably lower.









						Home - Coyote Outdoor Living
					

Coyote Outdoor Living offers premium but affordable gear and equipment that enable you to relax, celebrate and entertain in the great outdoors. Visit us today.




					coyoteoutdoor.com


----------



## Basco (Nov 22, 2020)

Here is somewhat of a list: 

USA Made Grills


----------



## schlotz (Nov 22, 2020)

^ link is bad....


----------



## Basco (Nov 22, 2020)

schlotz said:


> ^ link is bad....



Try it now.


----------



## danbono (Nov 24, 2020)

Rec Teq's customer is one of the best I've ever come in contact with. Last week I posted a small problem on a FaceBook forum and low and behold 1 hr later I got a call from Rec Teq. Problem solved.
Dan


----------



## on2wheels (Nov 26, 2020)

Stay away from Traeger. Mine has been unreliable.


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 28, 2020)

bregent said:


> Have not heard much about them yet, but Coyote appear to have a similar build/features to Memphis, but priced considerably lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard of Coyote. MAK and Cookshack have been around for a long time.


----------



## bregent (Nov 30, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> Never heard of Coyote. MAK and Cookshack have been around for a long time.



Coyote has been around since 2011, making gas grills. I think their entrance into pellets is fairly recent. Seems to be a reputable company, with design and materials similar to Memphis, but for less $$.  Still, I don't know anyone that owns one yet, so not sure how comfortable I would be buying one.


----------



## lexscsmoker (Nov 30, 2020)

Buttah Butts said:


> Im very happy with my rec teq 700, much better than GMG and Traeger. I dont have any experience with Yoder but have heard great things about them


I bought a Rec Teq 340 in March. I got that one so I can take it on-the-go.  I wish I got one sooner. Man that grill is something else. I rode with a friend to Rec Teq, which only about an hour away, and he bought a 590.  I used mine twice today smoked an awesome turkey.


----------



## 6.5x47L (Dec 5, 2020)

So the Yoder 640s and 1500s has caught my eye, after years of looking and being disappointed by GMG.  Being that we don't smoke a lot of only about five times a year for 25-30 people does the 640s have capacity required?


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 5, 2020)

It'll be cutting it close depending on what you're smoking and how much other food you're serving.


----------



## NewBuilder (Dec 6, 2020)

I have owned a Yoder YS480 for the last two years and like it.  We looked at others and think most of them would cook great but believe the Yoder would cook a little better and outlast most due to the heavy construction.  I think it has been addressed but the paint adhesion sucks - thankfully it is easily touched up.


----------

